# Aristo Class 66 help



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm looking to buy an Aristo class 66 engine. 

Anyone know anybody in the US that has one for sale?, (yes I know that they were a non US engine)
I know we have members here that live oversea's and I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction
of a dealer that sells them, or has one they want to sell, and would ship to USA.
PM me with details.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Ron - they are all over the place here in yUK - figuratively speaking that is. As I posted on the Aristo forum a while back, there WAS a dealer in TX who had a few at around the $800 mark, but those heady days of cheap trains are long gone, especially as they had to come in from the UK in fust place. 

My pal Sandy in Scottish Garden trains [http://www.gardentrains.co.uk [seems to have the best prices, even so, you are looking at around $700 for the loco plus shipping. It is BIG. The package is the same size as the AristoCraft Dash 9, and equally heavy - shipping *from* UK is a powerful price. 

Phoenix make a dedicated sound system for it, with UK/Yoorup double toot horn sounds, and cursing engineer as he bangs his head on the inward-opening cab door [I'm kidding about that, BTW]. 

Best give Sandy him a call and see what he can do for you. Add-ons are few, but a company in India [that's NOT Indiana] makes some v.fine all-metal buffers for around $40 or so. 

Oh, and Aristocraft USA won't support it if it goes tits up. 

Just tellin' ya. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

PS - I hope you don't mind that I didn't PM you you with this. After all, there are a few folks over where you live who have interests other than US trains.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I think I'll have to hold off on it for the time being then, maybe try and get one off ebay.

Ron


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here y'are then, Ron - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170609640825 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like he found one and not through evail bay. Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup - got one with the union flag on the sides - cool! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

For Christmas last year I received an EWS liveried Class 66 for the bargain price of $360 from www.trainworldonline.com however this did include a 10% discount as it was purchased with an intermodal wagon set at the same time due to a special they were running. Current price is $400. They advertise themselves as the exclusive US distributor and at the time I found that they were cheaper than all of the UK shops that I looked up. Postage to Aus is about the same from either the UK or US. 

However now that I have it, I want to improve it slightly. I'm thinking of radio control and in this area I'm leaning towards the Aristocraft Revolution, however more than that I also want to add sound with genuine Class 66 recordings. I see that Phoenix offer a unit and sound files that will do this however I have also read here on MLS about the QSI Titan which is rumored to be arriving soon. 

Has anyone bought one of these locos and if so what did you do to modify it?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you are looking at around $700 for the loco 
Bear in mind that UK stores quote prices that include VAT (sales tax) which is technically not charged on exported items. I think it is 15% or more these days. 

When I used to have stuff shipped here from the UK, the VAT refund usually covered the shipping. (Maybe not for a big, heavy beast like the class 66 though!)


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Trainworld in Brooklyn currently has them for sale for $400.

Ed


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 01 Jun 2012 08:13 AM 
Bear in mind that UK stores quote prices that include VAT (sales tax) which is technically not charged on exported items. I think it is 15% or more these days. 

I believe that it is actually 20%!
So this means that you will take off 16.666% of the list UK price, to get it back to the price less VAT.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought the EWS Class 66 from Trainworld and the two double sets of container 'wagons' recently and love it. Beware, it is modlelled on British loading gauge in 1/29th scale and is much lower/smaller than North American but that is part of the appeal for me. But it looks great and runs well. EWS was CN owned at one time and the prototype GM/EMD diesel was made in London, Ontario before Cat did its dirty deed. 
Myron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Guys this thread is from March of 2011
















just FYI, I got one from England last March at a good price. 
I then worked on the powers that be at Aristo to get them imported over here. 
They worked out a deal with Trainworld for a small shipment in time for the fall ECLSTS. 
I picked up several more at this years spring ECLSTS. 
They are fantastic engines, and as soon as QSI ships my 16 titans, they will enter service on the BRR.

Ron


----------



## RickV (May 25, 2012)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By BodsRailRoad on 01 Jun 2012 04:56 PM 
Guys this thread is from March of 2011


















Yeah I know, but I'm new here and wasn't sure about starting a new thread. Plus it seemed helpful for anyone like me looking for more info on these locos as there isn't much out there.

So you say you want to put the QSI Titan in them (which I see in another thread Greg has just received a beta of). What sounds would you load onto yours as I couldn't see anything about the Class 66 on their site? I emailed them but never received a response.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By RickV on 01 Jun 2012 06:31 PM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By BodsRailRoad on 01 Jun 2012 04:56 PM 
Guys this thread is from March of 2011


















Yeah I know, but I'm new here and wasn't sure about starting a new thread. Plus it seemed helpful for anyone like me looking for more info on these locos as there isn't much out there.

So you say you want to put the QSI Titan in them (which I see in another thread Greg has just received a beta of). What sounds would you load onto yours as I couldn't see anything about the Class 66 on their site? I emailed them but never received a response.



Was planning on using the GP-60 sounds and I have a sample recording of the two tone screaching horn they use that I will mix in there.
Should be pretty close.
Ron


----------

